# Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X



## FHase1 (10. November 2013)

*Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

Hallo.

Hab mir für meinen neuen PC http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...enstellung/300687-neuer-pc-spiele-arbeit.html die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X gekauft.
Da ich CPU und Grafikarte wasserkühlen will, habe ich jetzt auch den Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ 79X0 zuhause.

Hier mein Problem:
Grafikkarte und Kühler passen nicht zusammen...

Jetzt hab ich 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich tausche den Kühler
2. Ich tausche die Karte
3. Ich tausche beides

Am liebsten währe mir 1. da ich die Karte eigendlich behalten möchte.
Nur welcher Kühler passt auf diese Karte?


----------



## Netboy (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

Gelöscht


----------



## FHase1 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

Aus dem anderen Thread:


der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die referenzkühlkörper der hd 7970 passen auf die 280X, da sie das gleiche pcb und im prinzip denselben chip nutzen



Also stimmt das so nicht...
Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es in naher Zukunft einen Kühler geben wird?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

die aussage ist nicht falsch, aber ist die sapphire dual-x eine karte mit referenz-design?


----------



## FHase1 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

OK, falsch ausgedrückt, der Kühler passt nicht da die sapphire dual-x R9 280X kein Referenzdesign hat. So richtig ?

Dann kommt von mir gleich eine Frage: Gibt es eine 280X die im Referenzdesign gebaut ist?


----------



## XE85 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*



FHase1 schrieb:


> OK, falsch ausgedrückt, der Kühler passt nicht da  die sapphire dual-x R9 280X kein Referenzdesign hat. So richtig ?



Ja



FHase1 schrieb:


> Dann kommt von mir gleich eine Frage: Gibt es eine 280X die im Referenzdesign gebaut ist?



Ja, Club 3D und His haben zB welche mit Referenz PCB, auch für die ASUS Karten gibt es Wasserkühler - da muss man aber aufpassen denn ASUS hat kein Refernez PCB, ergo passen auch nur bestimmte Wakühler - zB von EK.

Ein gute hilfe ist der Coolingconfigurator von EK, dort kann man (vorab ) schaun ob es einen passenden Wakühler gibt oder nicht.


----------



## denyo62 (11. November 2013)

FHase1 schrieb:


> Dann kommt von mir gleich eine Frage: Gibt es eine 280X die im Referenzdesign gebaut ist?



Bei der MSI seh ich zumindest AMD aufm pcb stehen


----------



## Joselman (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*



denyo62 schrieb:


> Bei der MSI seh ich zumindest AMD aufm pcb stehen



und deshalb ist es ein referenz PCB?


----------



## denyo62 (11. November 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> und deshalb ist es ein referenz PCB?



dachte ich eig schon :/ ..jetzz verwirrst du mich aber mit der frage ... korrigiert mich wenn dem nicht so ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

@TE: schick sonst die karte zurück und kauf dir eine 7970 (GHz edition). da ist es weniger verwirrend mit den kühlern, und die karte ist letzendich gleichgut, im falle der 7970GHz sogar ein bisschen schneller getaktet.


----------



## FHase1 (11. November 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ein gute hilfe ist der Coolingconfigurator von EK, dort kann man (vorab ) schaun ob es einen passenden Wakühler gibt oder nicht.


 
Ich hab mich da ein wenig zu sehr auf die Antworten im anderen Thread verlassen...

Also wenn ich die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X 3GB GDDR5 eingebe kommt rechts daneben ein bild der Karte. Ich seh auf den ersten Blick, dass dies nicht identisch zu meiner Karte ist, somit kann man der Seite auch nur bedingt glauben...



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> @TE: schick sonst die karte zurück und kauf dir eine 7970 (GHz edition). da ist es weniger verwirrend mit den kühlern, und die karte ist letzendich gleichgut, im falle der 7970GHz sogar ein bisschen schneller getaktet.


 
Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht, jedoch bekomm ich keine AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz für weit unter 300€... Zwischen 250 und 280€ sollte die Karte schon liegen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

muss auch keine GHz sein, die normale 7970 ist gebausogut und lässt sich auch genausogut übertakten.


----------



## XE85 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*



FHase1 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X 3GB GDDR5 eingebe kommt  rechts daneben ein bild der Karte. Ich seh auf den ersten Blick, dass  dies nicht identisch zu meiner Karte ist, somit kann man der Seite auch  nur bedingt glauben...



Die Karte (Kühler) ist nicht identisch oder das PCB? Entscheidend ist ja das PCB.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist die dual-x eine von werk übertaktete karte. diese haben oftmals ein anderes pcb.


----------



## Joselman (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

lt. cooling configurator ist es doch gar kein referenz PCB. Wieso kauft man dann eigentlich einen Kühler für das referenz PCB?


----------



## FHase1 (11. November 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die Karte (Kühler) ist nicht identisch oder das PCB? Entscheidend ist ja das PCB.


 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist die dual-x eine von werk übertaktete karte. diese haben oftmals ein anderes pcb.



Ja die Platine ist anders. Da sind an stellen Kondensatoren und Spannungsregler, wo bei dem Kühler keine "Aussparung" ist, somit passt die Geometrie nicht, von 3 Bohrungen die nicht passen mal abgesehen...



Joselman schrieb:


> lt. cooling configurator ist es doch gar kein referenz PCB. Wieso kauft man dann eigentlich einen Kühler für das referenz PCB?


 
Ja wenn ich das gewusst hätte...
In diesem Thread wurde mir "bestätigt" dass Kühler und Karte zusammenpassen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...stellung/300687-neuer-pc-spiele-arbeit-3.html

Kann man jetzt auch nix machen, jetzt bleibt eigendlich für mich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Ich schicke Kühler und Karte zurück und kauf mir die GTX 770, die ja Leistungsmäßig auf selben Level ist, und besorg mir einen 770er Wasserkühler dazu.
2. Ich schicke die Karte zurück und Kauf mir entweder die AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz, welche mir eigendlich zu teuer ist, oder ich besorg mir die "normale" AMD Radeon HD 7970, welche aber auch um einiges langsamer ist.

Rein Preislich tendiere ich zur GTX770, da diese Preislich besser liegt

Kann mir jemand sagen welche 770er das Referenzdesign haben, ich seh das beim coolingconfigurator nicht?
Würde im Moment die 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) nehmen
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X-770-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_856312.html

So jetzt hab ich noch was gefunden...

Nvidia GeForce GTX 770: Überblick der Partnerkarten - ComputerBase
Stimmt die Auflistung mit den Designs?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müsste ein Wasserkühler der fürs Referenzdesign konstruiert wurde, auf einer Karte mit Radiallüfter, also Referenzdesign platz haben?

Dann hat diese Karte das Referenzdesign!?
2048MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Joselman (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*

Ja das stimmt soweit. Die Karte würde gehen.


----------



## Oozy (12. November 2013)

Wenn es eine Grafikkarte von Nvidia sein sollte, würde ich eher zu eine EVGA greifen, da bei Kühlerwechsel die Garantie nicht erlischt. Z.B. die EVGA GeForce GTX 770 EVGA Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2770)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Radeon R9 280X*



FHase1 schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich noch was gefunden...
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 770: Überblick der Partnerkarten - ComputerBase
> Stimmt die Auflistung mit den Designs?



Zum Zeitpunkt des Artikels wird sie gestimmt haben. Aber manchmal ändern die Hersteller ihre Designs im Laufe der Produktion.



> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müsste ein Wasserkühler der fürs Referenzdesign konstruiert wurde, auf einer Karte mit Radiallüfter, also Referenzdesign platz haben?


 
Jein. Wenn du den Konjunktiv betonts, hast dus richtig verstanden. Aber eigentlich ist der Kühler nur ein grober Hinweis. Viele frühe Custom-Karten verwenden das Referenz-PCB und ändern nur den Kühler, gelegentlich gibt es Karten mit Kühler im Referenz-Design, aber eigenem PCB (meine 9800GTX war z.B. so eine  ).
Vor Kauf solltest du definitiv nach Bildern vom PCB suchen. Für eine grobe Vorauswahl reicht ein Bild von der Rückseite (meist ändern auch ein paar rückseitige Bauteile im Bereich der Spannungswandler ihre Position), aber für die letztlich gewählte Karte würde ich auch noch nach möglichst aktuellen Bildern von der Vorderseite googlen.


----------

